# Draw intricate decorative patterns on wood and proceed with carving patterns - P.1



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

*He's like a printer - Draw intricate decorative patterns on wood and proceed with carving patterns




*


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

the very basic beginning to an awesome work of art !!
be sure to tell all your craftsmen (and women) that their skills and talents
are very much appreciated for keeping the "craft" alive.

John

.


----------

